
Ellen Pao’s Gender-Bias Odyssey Ends as Kleiner Drops Judgment $276k Legal Fees - irl_zebra
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-09-23/ellen-pao-s-gender-bias-odyssey-ends-as-kleiner-drops-judgment
======
tdylan
Proud that the jury followed the evidence, and not the knee jerk mob justice.

------
soneca
I couldn't understand the english. Can someone explain in plkain english
please?

My understanding: the firm paid Pao's lawyer bill and she droped her case. She
did not take any more money to keep her freedom to speak publicly about the
issue.

Is that right?

~~~
probdist
No. Pao lost.

1) Pao lost the case and as a result was found to owe (part) of KP's legal
bills. 2) KP has filled something with the court indicating that they don't
need enforcement of that any more. Indicating either Pao paid them, or they
came to an agreement to not get paid in full in exchange for Pao not appealing
or related things like agreeing to not discuss them further publicly.

All the court filings really indicate is that KP considers the matter closed.

~~~
soneca
Thanks, i got confused with the direction that the term "awarded" implied.

------
xacaxulu
Pleasantly surprised that this bit of frivolity didn't swing towards the
direction the PC mob would have liked.

------
trose
I'm mildly frustrated that this will be seen as a win by the MRA's. Yes, there
was not sufficient evidence to back Pao's claims but anyone that has worked in
an office environment with women present can attest to the fact that women
still are not in equal standing with their male peers. There is a lot of work
to be done in our society. I would love to live in a world where gender
becomes insignificant to the point that it isn't discussed.

~~~
exstudent2
> anyone that has worked in an office environment with women present can
> attest to the fact that women still are not in equal standing with their
> male peers.

This is certainly not true. I've worked in many offices with women who were
treated with respect, excelled at their role and were recognized as such.

If you have problems in your workplace you should report them, not generalize
them to everyone's workplace.

------
buhrmi
back to normality.

------
alansmitheebk
I give it about five minutes before The Guardian publishes an editorial
entitled: "Ellen Pao lawsuit ends but will not slow fight for gender equality
in Silicon Valley."

~~~
steve19
The Guardian is doing very well. Thier articles/journalists have a left world
view and do not pretend they are neutral.

I don't agree with a lot of their editorial opinions, but I can respect their
strategy. It is refreshing compared to the NYT and other media organizations
that pretend they are unbiased/neutral, while promoting some sort of specific
world view.

~~~
alansmitheebk
Their news coverage is pretty decent. I read it daily. But their opinion
pieces are laughably stupid. Just this past summer they did a piece about how
air conditioning is sexist.

Every day Jessica Valenti writes something about the Pro Life movement and
calls it the "Anti Choice" movement, which is a like Fox News calling
banksters "Job Creators."

Syreeta what's her face did a piece the other day about how film stock is
racist (she apparently doesn't know how to set her camera aperture properly
and blames it on film not being designed to capture black faces).

It's a fucking joke.

~~~
a_bonobo
> Just this past summer they did a piece about how air conditioning is sexist.

I wondered about that article and had a look:

[http://www.theguardian.com/money/shortcuts/2015/aug/04/new-c...](http://www.theguardian.com/money/shortcuts/2015/aug/04/new-
cold-war-why-women-chilly-at-work-air-conditioning)

If you read through the article, it's clearly a joke to them.

>25C it is, then. Fine, as long as you’re aware that means more men wearing
shorts in the office during summer.

~~~
alansmitheebk
I agree that there was a bit of a tongue in cheek tone to the piece. For
example, the title referenced the cold war. That being said, given the larger
context of The Guardian's opinion pieces and their tendency towards feminist
demagoguery, I read it as "I'm kidding!" (but I'm kind of serious, too.) There
was also a mention of the higher temperature being better for the environment,
which reinforced the "I'm only half joking" subtext for me.

